# Power cable by passenger sun visor



## highmarker (Jul 27, 2015)

My son just noticed that my '14 CTD has a power cable in the headlining by the passenger sun visor. It looks like a macro USB cable, but I could be wrong. Anybody know what the cable is for?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Does the CTD have lights on the sun visor mirror? If so it's probably the power for them.


----------



## highmarker (Jul 27, 2015)

It's not to power the light on the visor.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Did you buy the car used or dealer demo? It might be for a dash cam.


----------



## highmarker (Jul 27, 2015)

I bought it used - one owner. So, it's not standard to have this cable? I'm going to plug in my wife's MP3 into it and see if it charges it, that will tell me if it has power or not.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

highmarker said:


> So, it's not standard to have this cable?


No. It's not in a good location for most customer-supplied electronics. And car makers are not going to use USB for their own stuff - too high a risk of it becoming unplugged.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

highmarker said:


> I bought it used - one owner. So, it's not standard to have this cable? I'm going to plug in my wife's MP3 into it and see if it charges it, that will tell me if it has power or not.


That's an odd location so I'd say it's aftermarket. GM does use USB in the stereo but the USB plugs are wrapped in a physical connector that won't come apart.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

That's where I have my USB cable poking out of for my dashcam. I can't see what else that would have been used for other than some sort of gauge, dashcam or a GPS unit.


----------



## highmarker (Jul 27, 2015)

Live Trash,
I'm just curious, what kind of dash camera do you have?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

i have my dashcam power cord come out there, micro usb as well


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

highmarker said:


> Live Trash,
> I'm just curious, what kind of dash camera do you have?


I have it in my signature. Currently though I am running a GS90C as my front facing camera and the G90 is now my rear facing camera.

Here's a writeup I did on how to hard wire it into the car if you're interested: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/137-...3-dash-camera-hardwiring-power-magic-pro.html

EDIT: Just clicked the link in my signature and the product isn't found. I'll put a couple of links here in a second edit to the cameras I have.

EDIT2: G90: https://dashcamtalk.com/g90/
The GS90C is also listed on that page. It's the same physical dimensions and same outer shell as the G90 but different chipset. It runs at higher specs.


----------

